# Swollen Belly On My Red Bellied Piranha



## furb (Feb 8, 2011)

i have 5 red bellies in a tank. i havent had them long ant they are still small but i noteced that 2 of them have swollen bellies the others are still in good condition. is this normal? if not what should i do with them?


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Depends on how swollen they are.

Did you just feed them?
Have they lost any of their colour?
What size are they?
PH/Nit/etc?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Treat for parasites.


----------



## kanito107 (Feb 1, 2011)

MPG said:


> Depends on how swollen they are.
> 
> Did you just feed them?
> Have they lost any of their colour?
> ...


its funny that you ask if they were just fed
my piranhas bellies blow up(im exagerating) after i feed them
they get pretty big its unbelievable


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Rbp are gluttons


----------



## PhantastickFish (Dec 29, 2006)

kanito107 said:


> Depends on how swollen they are.
> 
> Did you just feed them?
> Have they lost any of their colour?
> ...


its funny that you ask if they were just fed
my piranhas bellies blow up(im exagerating) after i feed them
they get pretty big its unbelievable
[/quote]

... thats why he asked.


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

BRUNER247 said:


> Rbp are gluttons


I 2nd that


----------



## Talonfal (Jul 17, 2010)

HGI said:


> Rbp are gluttons


I 2nd that
[/quote]

i dont think all of them are...the larger of mine (about 6") wont eat if he isnt hungry and yet the smaller one (about 5") will eat so much he can barely swim, im not exaggerating either, he literally drags his belly in the sand and is packed so full he cant close his mouth!


----------

